# Columbia, Year and value?



## halfatruck (Mar 3, 2017)

Is this early 50's?...think there's any paint left??


----------



## Christopher (Mar 3, 2017)

There should be a serial number on the left side of the frame where the rear tire nuts attach.    Find Mr. Columbia bicycle on line and I'm petty certain he should have a chart for the year.  I'd guess 1951.  

I'm certain you should be able to get to the paint on this with some 000 steel wool and WD40.    Not certain of the value, but my thumb in the air would put it at $250 or so as is.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2017)

The scalloped paint design on the chain guard came out in 1956 so 56 or later. This bike also has the automatic chain oiler that came out in 1955.


----------

